# Vibrant Color?  How do you get that?



## BeCaptivated

I notice that my photos (I'm an amateur) are dull making the pictures look flat, but a professional has vibrant pictures (color) which make the photo almost look 3-D.  How is that done?  Is it a filter or PS or just experience?


----------



## Big Mike

Proper exposure and good light will help, along with things like a polarizer filter (outdoors)...but yes, post processing has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## craig

It is a combination of all three and then some. As your work develops you will have a better understanding of the all powerful colour. Not like you can flick a switch and the colour will be amazing. Takes time and knowledge.

Love & Bass


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Experience, knowing what to look for, and knowing how to do it.


----------



## usayit

Professional photos don't always have vibrant colors...  it is all depends on the overall goal the photographer is attempting to achieve. 

First and foremost... proper exposure (as Mike said).  The only way to take full advantage of the negative or sensor has to offer is via proper exposure and lighting.

From the film days, I was used to somewhat controlling the vibrant (or subdued) colors via the use of different films.  This lead to a some dissappointment when digital became affordable and attainable.  It was one of the first reasons why many photographers didn't take digital cameras seriously.

Times have changed and many have now learned that digital cameras also depend on post-pro (photoshop) work to pull the full potential from their captures.  In my opinion, more so with digital than with film.  Nothing wrong with that route as it gives the photographer more control over their final image.

So the short answer is simply experience...  Color is controlled by exposure, lighting, composition, post-pro.. and many other things.   Learning exposure and lighting is a good place to start (and a topic you will continue to learn).  

Next, I'd say learn a few techniques in photoshop.  Benjikan has posted a photoshop workflow that would interest you..

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74450


----------



## The_Traveler

the position and height of the sun are also super important. High/strong sun ugh.
Directly towards sun completely bad.
Directly away semi-bad.
low slanting sun from the sides - wonderful


----------



## Orrin

All of the above is good advice, but you did not say whether you
were using slides or prints. 
For Slides, a proper exposure on a high saturation film like Velvia is 
really all you need.
For Prints, you have to consider the paper and the printing process.
I have found that the best saturation is obtained when the print is
made on to real photochromic paper by a Fuji Frontier or similar
machine rather than home inkjet!


----------



## gmarquez

BeCaptivated said:


> I notice that my photos (I'm an amateur) are dull making the pictures look flat



Are you shooting film (negative or slide), or digital?  What camera are you using?  Last but not least, can you post an example?  This information can help people narrow down what is going "wrong".


----------



## ErinB

If you are shooting film, there are types available that have different saturation levels. Try Fuji 160C for print film (NOT good for people!) or Fuji Velvia 50 for slide film. Prefer a faster ISO? Try Fuji 400X for slide, or 400H for print. You can also get a whole slew of filters that work with film or digital, depending on how you want the image to look. Polarizing filters intensify your color and cut back on glare/reflection, and if you have an autofocus system, be sure to get a circular polarizer (the linear will affect your meter). 
If you're shooting digital, look in the camera menu for a picture style setting. There generally is one called "vivid" for color enhancement. 
A lot of this can also be done in Photoshop, upping your saturation levels and modifying certain color settings. In my opinion, it's better to shoot the way you want it to turn out, rather than post-production.


----------



## sothoth

If you're using digital, you can also increase color saturation on the camera.  Or you can shoot in RAW mode and increase color saturation after the fact.  I prefer to do it after shooting (on the RAW image) but that's just me.


----------



## Snyder

I use in camera settings then take it in post production for some fine tuning like curves and bam thats it.


----------



## sothoth

Snyder said:


> I use in camera settings then take it in post production for some fine tuning like curves and bam thats it.


 
Cool photo... were you parachuting by the aircraft or were you up in a jet too?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I've never seen an F-15 painted in a desert scheme. hmmm


----------



## itoncool

great photo...
I'm also curious how you took flying jet from top, tell us more


----------



## Snyder

sothoth said:


> Cool photo... were you parachuting by the aircraft or were you up in a jet too?


 
I was flying in another aircraft



> I've never seen an F-15 painted in a desert scheme. hmmm


 
That aircraft is from the 65th Aggressor Squadron, Nellis AFB, Nev. Aggressor aircrafts act as enemy aircraft "russian jets" in exercises.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

I found that my camera out of box, and my friends canon XT, both were taking pictures that lacked "punch".  What I did was change the color tone from flat (or basic or something like that) to vivid.  Also a slight saturation boost will add the punch you are looking for.


----------



## pandinus

One tip for increasing the collors in your photos is to do the following:

Set your camera/lense to the largest apperture (Lowest f/nr. example f/2,8.)
Then close the apperture by 3 to 4 full steps (In this case to f/8 or f/11.) This is where one will capture the best color. 

I'm not quite sure where I red this, but I tried it out over the range of all my lenses and found this to be true... 

I hope it helps.


----------



## gmarquez

Snyder said:


> I was flying in another aircraft




Sweet photo!  Were you in another fighter, or in a tanker?  I like how the ground camouflage contrasts with the mountains below.


----------

